# the most important event happenned in your country, city.



## Carlston

Sorry about my mistakes, an example could be the civil war for spanish people. But it is better if we write things that occur on the last few  years.

I think its a good idea to know the interests of other people in other countries.

please correct me


----------



## nanel

Pues reciente, para mí por lo menos, fue el 11-M, aunque supongo que no soy de mucha ayuda porque vivimos en el mismo país


----------



## santi

pues lo mejor que ha pasado por aqui ultimamente fue que el Once caldas le gano el titulo a boca jrs de copa libertadores, no nos esperabamos esa.. buena chicos


----------



## cuchuflete

En la ruta 218 entre los pueblos Wiscasset y Alna, provincia de Maine, EEUU,
hay un humilde letrero en frente de una residencia.  Nos cuenta...

In 1827, on this spot,
Absolutely nothing happened.


En el año 1827, es este mismo sitio
absolutamente nada aconteció.

 
Lo que pasa hoy es que los turistas, al pasar en coche, tienen la mirada muy perpleja después de haber leído el letrerito.

​


----------



## Carlston

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> En la ruta 218 entre los pueblos Wiscasset y Alna, provincia de Maine, EEUU,
> hay un humilde letrero en frente de una residencia. Nos cuenta...
> 
> In 1827, on this spot,​Absolutely nothing happened.
> 
> 
> En el año 1827, es este mismo sitio
> absolutamente nada aconteció.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que pasa hoy es que los turistas, al pasar en coche, tienen la mirada muy perpleja después de haber leído el letrerito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Hombre Cucu!! estuve hace poco cerca de alli, y no me digas que no pasa nada, si todos los años teneis por esta fecha el paisaje mas bonito de EEUU!!!!!


jejejej


----------



## QUIJOTE

For those without an event today, I just want to share. 


http://168.143.173.209/IWG_net.swf


----------



## *Cowgirl*

In recent years, the most important event in the US was 9/11. The attack on the World Trade Center. Followed by the War on Terrorism.


----------



## Mei

nanel said:
			
		

> Pues reciente, para mí por lo menos, fue el 11-M, aunque supongo que no soy de mucha ayuda porque vivimos en el mismo país


 
Para mi también...


----------



## Fernando

Mei said:
			
		

> Para mi también...



Increíble. Tres españoles coincidiendo.

Amazing. Three Spaniards agree.


----------



## Mei

Fernando said:
			
		

> Increíble. Tres españoles coincidiendo.
> 
> Amazing. Three Spaniards agree.


 
Ya podríamos coincidir en una fiesta o algo parecido, no?

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Whenever you want.

Just to avoid being punished for chatting, I would say, for Spain:

15th century: 12th October 1492
16th century: For good: Salamanca University. For bad: Inquisition
17th: Cervantes publishes Quixote
19th: 1812-First Spanish Constitution ... who fails in 1823
20th: 1936-39 Civil War...and 1975 democracy + 1960-2000 Spain is a developed country.


----------



## cuchuflete

Carlston said:
			
		

> Hombre Cucu!! estuve hace poco cerca de alli, y no me digas que no pasa nada, si todos los años teneis por esta fecha el paisaje mas bonito de EEUU!!!!!
> 
> 
> jejejej



¡Qué lástima que no visitaste!  La próxima vez que visitas, pregunta en correos (de Newcastle) dondé vive el barbudo con boina que habla castellano que su perro...y pasas por casa... Lo que dices es la verdad.  El paisaje magnífico ocurre todos los días.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## ElaineG

For me, the most important event of recent years was Hurricane Katrina.  Even though I lost friends in 9/11, and as a New Yorker experienced that day and the aftermath in a very first-hand and personal way, it did not profoundly change my sense of who I was or what it meant to be an American.  

On the other hand, watching my fellow countrymen wait days for aid, dead, dying, hungry, sick, and in danger (while government at all levels dithered) destroyed my complacency that I live in a first-world country and demonstrated that -- in a time of crisis -- my government could not perform even its most basic functions in a competent way.


----------



## moirag

For the British, without a doubt ( but I´ll stand corrected!) it´s 1066 - the last time mainland Britain was invaded by foreigners. My parents don´t remember it , either! I´m still young enough that my parents lived through the second world war  and that was a biggie, too.


----------



## emma42

I remember 1066, and if you kids had been around then, you would appreciate how good you have got it.....

Seriously, though, for the 20th century it has got to be the First (also known as the Great War) and Second World Wars.  

The Second World War is such a part of the consciousness of this country (certainly among my generation and older) that it seeps into many aspects of contemporary life, including language.  Even though I was born in 1963 (only a short 18 years after the end of WW2) it is part of my consciousness.  I was brought up with reminiscences, talk of rationing, of military service, of life on the home front, "digging for victory".  Ex POWs, including Germans and Poles settled around the countryside where my grandparents lived, married local women and assimilated.  I feel nostalgic about GIs, dried eggs and Glen Miller.  I wonder if others of my generation do feel the same?  I just assumed they did.

I can hardly bear to think about the First World War (not that I enjoy many aspects of the Second) and there are very few veterans around now.


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi,

Commonwealth Games 2002!

Tatz.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

The most important things that are happening right now in my country are:  the World Cup (almost everything is scheduled around the games) and the presidential election (in that order).  

Emma, I too was raised on stories on how WWII affected the economy in our country, eventhough we did not participate in it.  (There was only one Mexican Airforce squadron that joined the US Airforce.  If I'm not mistaken, they carried out mission out in the Pacific.)


----------



## emma42

Thank you, Maria, that is interesting. Some British people tend to think the war was just us and the Germans! Which it most definitely was not.  Oh, and WW2 is almost invariably referred to in this country as "The war".


----------



## Pivra

60th anniversary of the King of Thailand, less than a week ago.

dighayugo hotu maharaja!!!


----------



## emma42

Well, in my city of Nottingham, one of the most important things to have happened was the raising of the standard (flag) at Nottingham Castle by King Charles I on August 22nd 1642 and thus the English Civil War.  I admit I had to look up that date, but I did get the century right.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Porto Alegre --> We were the home to the World Social Forum 5 times (or was it 4?)! :-D
We were also for years the best city to live in Brazil  nowadays I don't know...
And couples of Azorian people arrived here in middle 1700 ;-) 


And Alanis Morissette made a concert here and I was born here :-D (OK it's not such a big deal to everybody else but it is to me)


----------



## vince

Nothing's ever happened in Toronto.

There was a hurricane that struck, more than 50 years ago.
 I don't think there's been a natural disaster ever since.

Oh, there was a SARS scare 3 years ago, that was blown out of proportion since only 0.0001% of the population got sick (and no, I didn't add any extra zeros to exaggerate)

When Toronto was a small rural town 173 years ago, there was a rebellion against the British colonial government's lack of responsible government. Twenty-something years earlier, when Toronto was just a little hamlet surrounding a British fort on Lake Ontario, the Americans came and burned the fort down during the War of 1812.

But yeah, I don't recall any time in all history when the whole world's attention was focused on Toronto.


----------



## danielfranco

I think for many Mexicans my age the great earthquake of 1986 (8.6 Richter scale, some say, others say higher than 9.1) was one of the most important events in our lives. As a high-school student, full of vim and vigor and completely convinced that I was immortal and indestructible, it was very humbling and sobering to see many large sectors of Mexico City in ruins, and to have (at least in my case) about half of the students we knew personally gone missing for days on end, and many of them gone for good...


----------



## emma42

Oh, yes - the British obsession with the weather.

In 1976 we had a heatwave.  People are still talking about it and I remember it well.  The government told us we had to re-use our water and share our baths/showers with others.  It was sweltering all summer.  We still have not got over it.  We love the sun and love to complain about the rain.  But if we did not have so much rain we would not be a "green and pleasant land".

Older people also remember the hard winter of 1963 (a very good year in many ways!)


----------



## Sallyb36

I remember my Mum and my Nan telling me all sorts of stories about the war when I was a child.  My Mum was about 5 or 6 and had to go uot with my Nan after an air raid with buckets to collect limbs of people who were killed in the attack.

My Nan said that she didn't know what a banana was the first time she was given one and tried to eat it with the skin on.

Everything was rationed, my Nan still has her ration book.  They never threw anything away, and my Nan still has that same "it'll be useful someday for something" mentality, which I have only recently manged to shake off!!


----------



## Sallyb36

My Dad, along with lots of other British children, was sent away from his family as a child to Wales to live with people he didn't know, so that he would be safe from the air raids.


----------



## lizzeymac

I know many Americans have said 9-11 was the most significant event but I  feel the first bombing of the World Trade Center (Feb. 26, 1993) was more significant.  
Not in terms of human lives lost, of course, but it was the first foreign terrorist attack on American soil, & in hindsight, I think it was the beginning.


----------



## moura

The most important event in my country was the 25th April 1974 - end of of dictactorship, end of Africa war, first steps towards democracy . 
For Portuguese boys and girls who were born or were very young at that time, this date will sometime be nothing else than an historic event - they will never know the sensation of a war in Africa waiting for them and other costs of living under ditactorship.  
Many, many Portuguese people still look at that date as "the day". I'm one of them.


----------



## coconutpalm

The most important event happened in my country?

Of course it was October 1st, 1949! Chairman Mao stood on Tiananmen and proudly declared to 500,000,000 Chinses people that had been suffering: "Chinese people stand up since this moment!"
Oh, I have to quit typing for a moment! I'm too excited!

And again I think it was the Cultural Revolution. I hate it!

Then, the Deng Xiaoping Age! The Reform and Open-up! I love Deng! When he died in 1997, several months before the return of Hongkong, our teacher stopped his class and told us the news, all of us were sad. Really, despite the fact that we were so young then, 10 years old.


----------



## djchak

Obviously, 9/11 for the whole of the USA. People that don't live in the USA have no IDEA how burned into the American psyche that event is, and will influence us in the future.

But if it's just the city I live in, it would have to be the Great Chicago Fire.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Chicago_Fire


----------



## moirag

lizzeymac said:
			
		

> I know many Americans have said 9-11 was the most significant event but I feel the first bombing of the World Trade Center (Feb. 26, 1993) was more significant.
> Not in terms of human lives lost, of course, but it was the first foreign terrorist attack on American soil, & in hindsight, I think it was the beginning.
> 
> Sorry to be off-topic for a moment -
> Emma - wiki says your "heatwave" averaged 27 deg. C every day for a month, and 5-7 days in a row it was 36-37 deg. C - does that sounds about right? Is this is a heatwave in England? Never come to NYC in July or August, you would melt. The NY Times says you are having another drought in the SE, yes?


Yes, that certainly IS a heatwave, though I find it hard to believe temperatures could reach 36-37ºC - that´s exceptional, I would have thought impossible, in fact.


----------



## GenJen54

moirag said:
			
		

> Yes, that certainly IS a heatwave, though I find it hard to believe temperatures could reach 36-37ºC - that´s exceptional, I would have thought impossible, in fact.


 
From where I sit, 36c (96f) is fairly typical summer weather.  In fact, it is today's temperature.  It is not uncommon to experience temperatures of 38-40c during August. 

From where I sit, I can also see the memorial site of the most prolific event ever to occur in my city, which was the OKC bombing of April 19, 1995.  The building in which I now work served as press headquarters during that time.

I was working in another city then (approx. 20 miles south), so did not learn about it until someone called us, but my father was only three blocks from the site, and felt and heard the entire thing.   They said that residents as far away as forty miles (north) of the building site could feel a tremor and hear some kind of "boom."

I am still astounded at the number of people who visit the memorial and leave tokens there.  It is a beautiful, fitting and serene place that honors those who were lost, and those who gave a helping hand.


----------

